# Psychic Children



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone seen this sorta spinoff of Paranormal State?
I saw a couple of episodes, but had no intention of talking about it, until Larry King devoted an hour of his show to it.
Larry King +psychics/ghosts=pure gold. "...The topic today, ghosts and ghostbusting..."

Anyways, Chip the psychic from Paranormal State runs around helping kids who see dead people. It's not a bad show, but lacks a hot hot hottie like Katrina over on PS.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw one episode and it was pretty interesting but I take it with a grain of salt becuase you never know what is real on TV.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I detest Chip Coffey. He is such a fraud and cold reader. I've seen about 10 minutes of the show and had to turn it off, since he's obviously using kids with real issues to make money.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, Chip is Real, honest, and I believe, very, very good.
A lot of what I see on these shows are in fact real. 
Being Psychic/Medium myself, a few moments before the Psychics say anything, I have the info that they get, plus a little bit, in some cases.


----------

